# Looking for a recommended floor mount bike stand to work on a bike



## jrcarz (Apr 29, 2019)

Any recommendation would be appreciated looking for a sturdy stand to hold stingray type bikes to work on them.
Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2019)

I bought one @ ALDI for $30.00 and cant believe how good it is. Im sure the Park Brand have stronger clamps but this thing holds up my old Schwinns  just fine,has a nice size tray for fasteners and stores away in little space. It rocks!


----------



## Greg Kozak (Apr 30, 2019)

Efficient Velo stand is the best you can buy.
https://www.efficientvelo.com/tools/ez-lift-repair-stand


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2019)

I bought a Conquer bike stand very nice.
https://www.amazon.com/Conquer-Port...6/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=19809940


----------



## Rivnut (May 14, 2019)

I've got the same stand that Sven has.  It works well but one of the four feet is always in your way and it's hard to work around if you leave it set up.


----------

